# Office 365 >  >  Excel 365 Error "Variable Uses Automation Type Not Supported in Visual Basic

## TrainTester

I have just subscribed to Office 365 Home for MAC and am unable to use VBA from developer mode. If I go to Developer mode double click on "sheet" from the sidebar to open the VBA modules then select Worksheet from the dropdown list I get a Message Box as follows

VISUAL BASIC

Variable uses automation type NOT supported in Visual Basic.

As I am unable to proceed past this point I am therefore prevented from coding with VBA .

After searching online it seems there have been very many raising this same problem.

This leads me to think that this may only be a MAC issue running MS EXCEL , therefore I would like to know from the forum that if I purchase a new PC running Windows 7 Pro or Windows 10  are there any members running Office 365 coding with VBA with this setup ?

Regards

----------


## BadlySpelledBuoy

I write lots of code using 365 on Win10 machines, both standalone and networked, and I have no such issues.

The error message you mention is a known problem with Excel on Macs.  See the link below for some detail on it and some workarounds.
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...2-d2f1bec0e5ad

BSB

----------


## TrainTester

Hi BSB thank you for your fast reply 

It seems it's as I suspected, especially as you say there are no issues with 365 running on your PC under Windows 10.

On the MAC it's a mess the functionality is terrible there isn't even a user form available within Developer mode to built from.

I just dont understand where Microsoft are heading to, why destroy a perfectly good tool for Excel and other Office Apps.

Without having access to the user form also means having to develop other more dificuld time consuming ways of working.


In Summary I think I might return to a Windows based PC rather than suffer to loss of functionality on the MAC

Please let me thank you for you response and confirmation that 365 works as normal with Windows 10

just to confirm are you finding 365 provides you with the User form as it has always been to develop from or has that disappeared on windows PC too.

Once again thank you for your help

TT

----------


## BadlySpelledBuoy

I create userforms as a big part of my day job and quite often as part of solutions on this forum, so I can indeed confirm userforms are available on Office 365 on a Win10 system.

BSB

----------


## rorya

Just FYI, you can *use* userforms on the Mac, there just still isn't a designer (about 5 years after they said they were working on it, I believe).

----------


## TrainTester

Hi BSB,

 thanks once again, now you have confirmed the Windows Version of 365 is compliant with User forms in developer deign mode I will revert back to WIndows PC . I just didn't want to revert back to Windows then find there were still issues with VBA in Developer mode etc.

 Shame really and disappointing that Microsoft haven't fully fixed this issue on MAC.

Your help and advice has been extremely useful.

Kind Regards

----------


## TrainTester

Thanks Rorya, for you information, as you can see from my reply back to BSB I have decided not to find work-arounds for what is fundamentally a Microsoft responsibility to fix. I would have been courteous if Microsoft had made this situation known to MAC subscribers thereby preventing this problem in the first place. 

Thanks for your support 

Kind regards

----------


## rorya

IMO, between Apple's sandboxing and MS lack of interest in VBA generally, developing on a Mac is just too painful.

----------


## TrainTester

I agree Rorya,
 I ahve Purchased a Windows Laptop and downloaded Office 365, thanks to both BSB and Yourself I now once again have access to VBA 

Last Friday I spent almost 2 hours with Microsoft Support remote connected trying to resove why I was unable to get VBA  running on my MAC even reinstalling 365  they too were lost , this is the truth. Thank God for this Forum.


Thanks Both

----------

